# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  banners

## Evie

Τα banners είναι σχεδόν έτοιμα και κάθε ενότητα έχει τη δική της εμφάνιση.
Μένει μόνο να τοποθετηθούν τα banners και στα ίδια τα θέματα (είναι λίγο πιο περίπλοκο αυτό) και νομίζω πως θα είμαστε κομπλε.  


Επιτρέψτε μου όμως αυτό να το κάνω αργότερα αυτό,  γιατί χρειάζομαι ένα διάλειμμα. [schild=19,0,000000,C0C0C0 :Stick Out Tongue: y3nw3p0]evxaristw[/schild :Stick Out Tongue: y3nw3p0]


Μόλις λυθεί η εκκρεμότητα αυτή, θα φτιάξουμε ένα κεντρικό μπανερ, αυτό τώρα είναι πρόσωρινό,  το δανειστήκαμε από τα παραδείσια

----------


## vas

ευχαριστούμε Εύη για την καταπληκτική δουλειά  :winky:

----------


## Niva2gr

Συγχαρητήρια κουμπάρα! Φαίνονται καταπληκτικά!

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Πολυ ομορφα τα Banner..
Συγχαρητηρια Ευη και Μαρια...
Το banner με τα παραδεισια θα βρισκεται παντα στην αρχη...?  ::

----------


## Niva2gr

Ευχαριστούμε Σταύρο!
Όχι, για την κεντρική θα ετοιμάσουμε ένα με όλα τα είδη!

----------


## StaVr0sSS

> Ευχαριστούμε Σταύρο!
> Όχι, για την κεντρική θα ετοιμάσουμε ένα με όλα τα είδη!


Ααααα τελεια...
Ευχαριστω  :winky:

----------


## fotis_k

Τα banners ειναι εκπληκτικα.Ειδικα αυτο των παραδεισιων μου αρεσει παρα πολυ και για την αρχικη.

Πολυ καλη δουλεια Ευη!

[schild=14,1,000000,0000FF:2545h8w6]Bravo!![/schild:2545h8w6]

----------


## abscanary

Συγχαρητήρια Εύη καταπληκτική δουλειά,
τώρα νιώθω περισσότερο στο στοιχείο μου!   :Big Grin:

----------


## fragos

μπραβο πολυ καλη δουλεια![schild=25,1,FF0000,A52A2A:233vihpu]sinxaritiria[/schild:233vihpu]

----------


## Evie

Τελικά έκανα πρώτα το κεντρικό μπανερ  και θα κάνω αύριο τα προγραμματιστικά (τις προσαρμογές για τα θέματα)

----------


## abscanary

Πολύ όμορφο και το κεντρικό banner,
Συγχαρητήρια ξανά & ευχαριστούμε Εύη!

----------


## maria ps

Πολύ ωραία όλα ! Να στε καλά κορίτσια!!

----------


## Evie

Ναι, κι εγώ που συγκρίνω με το παλιό βλέπω διαφορά. 

Αχ τόσο καλά λόγια που ακούω λέω να φτιάξω κι ένα για όλα τα άλλα ζώα που έχουμε (σκυλάκια, γατάκια κλπ)  και να μπει στην ενότητα "Ζητάω-χαρίζω άλλα ζώα". Να το κάνω;

----------


## fragos

πολυ ωραια ολα τα baners και βεβαια να το κανεις!!!!

----------


## maria ps

ναι ναι να φτιάξεις!!!

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Nαιιι..θα ηταν πολυ ωραιο..
Να ρωτησω κατι...?
Ποιο προγραμμα χρησιμοποιητε για να κοβετε τις εικονες στα μετρα σας...?  :winky:

----------


## Evie

Σταύρο,προσωπικά  χρησιμοποιώ το photoshop που χρησιμοποιεί στρώσεις (layers) και κάνει τη δουλειά εύκολη!

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Eυχαριστω πολυ Ευη..  :Big Grin:   :winky:

----------


## vagia

Είναι πολύ ωραία!!!! Μπράβο, πολύ καλή δουλειά!!!!   :Big Grin:

----------

